# Soldador o Cautín, me dañó un circuito



## pilulay (Nov 7, 2008)

hace poco tiempo hice un amplificador de 22W con un TDA7360 y cuando lo termine funcionaba bien pero estando el circuito encendido y funcionando, me puse a soldar con el circuito en funcionamiento y al hacer contacto con el soldador en una de las patas de un led AZUL, emitia una luz AMARILLA y el led se quemó, quedaron negras las patitas del led por dentro, yo no le di importancia y lo cambie por otro led, pero cuando segui soldando otras cosas en las patas del circuito integrado y hacia contacto con el soldador en las patas se escuchaba un ruido fuerte, yo no unía ninguna de las patas al poner el soldador, solo tocaba la pata que estaba soldando y hacia el ruido, despues de esto el amplificador siguió funcionando pero hace un chisporroteo como los antiguos tocadiscos    

mi pregunta es si mi soldador esta dañado? es normal que pase esto al soldar con el circuito funcionando?
yo creo que se quemaron estas piezas porque la punta del soldador no esta bien aislada y pasa corriente a la punta, pero agradeceria mucho si me sacaran de esta duda, muchas gracias!


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 7, 2008)

*NUNCA* debes soldar un circuito en funcionamiento, no es por el calor ni por ninguna corriente que pueda tener el soldador en la punta, sino porque puede unir 2 puntos de soldadura(como te paso con el Led) y averiar un moton de componentes, que crees que pasaria si hicieses contacto entre las patas de una resistencia limitadora de corriente??? Sabias ademas que si tu soldador no tiene una punta ceramica, este puede interferir con algunos componentes e incluso dañarlos??? Por ultimo, al soldar, evita calentar demaciado un componente porque podes dañarlo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

ADEMAS ........el otro dia recorde leyendo un temita del foro.

si han abierto el sodador veran que la resistencia esta ...ahi nomas, a ver , sin dar vueltas:
puede que el cuerpo del soldador de corriente, que una fuga termine haciendo que el cuerpo del soldador quede a fase de 2220v o a neutro.

un soldador si lo han desarmado sabran que es, y el calor (eso es lo que emite) deteriora todo, incluso a si mismo.

asi que como dice rick nunca con pla palca conectada, por que puede provicar esto o aquello.

UNA forma seria desenchufar el soldering.
o alimentarlo con un transformador de aislacion.

yo por mi parte cuando las ganas me arrimen voy a ver si en el tablerito le pongo una tecla DOBLE asi no tengo que desenchufar .

saludos y sigan asi:
quemando cosas !


----------



## pilulay (Nov 7, 2008)

pero yo no uni las patillas al hacer contacto, siempre tengo mucho cuidado con eso, pero gracias por tus consejos! los tendré en cuenta, pero de todos modos, es normal que la punta del soldador cause este efecto? porque yo creo que la punta no está aislada


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

es como yo te digo.

haceme caso a mi que tengo la posta siempre !

hasta el pastor jimenez me hace caso !


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poque no medis con un tester si tu soldador tiene alguna fuga? Una punta de prueba la pones por la el soldador y otra a tierra. Puede que tu soldador tenga alguna fuga, pero seria inusual.


----------



## pilulay (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmm tienes razón Rick-10 no se me habia ocurrido, lo medí con mi tester y marca 2,2 V mm creo que es muy poco para que cause ese efecto no? lo normal sería que marque 0V no?
Gracias una vez mas por su ayuda!


----------



## zaiz (Nov 7, 2008)

Seguro que tienes una línea de corriente casera alimentando la punta. 
No es normal. Revisa tu cautín para que aisles la punta.

(Por otro lado, si se hace con cuidado y estando aislada de corrientes la punta, desde luego que sí se puede soldar estando encendido el aparato, pero no te lo recomiendo.)


----------



## CARMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

uhmnn interesante... pos una vez tuve un cautin que al colocarle el estaño para calentarlo y poder soldar me daba madre corrientaso...

nunca supes si estaba dañado o era mucho watt pero asi fue


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 7, 2008)

2V es muy poco, es normal que obtengas esas lecturas. Con respento a lo que dice Carman, si es que al tocarlo te corre, es porque tu soldador si tiene algun desperfecto y debes cambiarlo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

preguntita preguntita:

supongamos que el soldador tiene una falla d eaislacion , y justo enchufan la ficha macho de forma tal que el lado de la resistencia proximo al cabe de alimetntacion que esta tocando el cuerpo del soldador esta a NEUTRO (no a fase).

que dara como resultado la medicion si miden respecto de tierra ?

tarararan !


eso carman es que tenias la carcaza a vivo.
pero si esta a neutro tambien jode, por que al tocar algo de tu circuito que tambien esta con tension.....puedes cerrar el camino de la electricidad, la cual no se mueve cuando uno piensa un camino, ella se mueve SIEMPRE que haya un camino.

queres saber si el loco ha perdido aislacion:
tester en ohmetro entre el cuerpo y una de las patas del enchufe.  

enchufado ?
tester en VCA entre el cuerpo del soldador y una pata del enchufe.
luego en la otra


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 7, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> queres saber si el loco ha perdido aislacion:
> tester en ohmetro entre el cuerpo y una de las patas del enchufe.
> 
> enchufado ?
> ...


No se me habia ocurrido eso! 
Conclusion: Si existe conductividad o algun tipo de resistencia entre la punta del cautin y las patas del enchufe, no hay de que preocuparse.


----------



## CARMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

jeje ahora lo tendre que buscar y medir que lo tenia botado por eso jeje gracias pes


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2008)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Conclusion: Si existe conductividad o algun tipo de resistencia entre la punta del cautin y las patas del enchufe, *no hay de que preocuparse*.



Si hay conductividad o algún tipo de conexión, *hay que preocuparse*: tenés 220V en la punta del soldador. Está pinchada la aislación.

En un soldador hay una resistencia enrollada alrededor de un cuerpo aislante y por adentro va la punta. *Si la punta es conductora*, SIEMPRE aparece una tensión inducida por esa resistencia (bobina), de la que hablaba antes, *con corriente alterna circulando*. Buscá "Ley de Faraday" y "corrientes de Foucault" y ahí está la explicación de cómo funciona esa inducción.
Para deshacerse de esas corrientes se conecta la carcasa del soldador a tierra, y no hay otra opción.
Por cómo describe Pilulay el síntoma, apareció un voltaje más alto de lo que debía en el LED (por eso se puso amarillo) y claro, se quemó, pero no por el calor del soldador, sino por el que generó el mismo LED.
Como consejos (ya te los dieron):
1) No se toca nada que esté enchufado o funcionando.
2) Comprobá cuánto voltaje de alterna hay en la punta de tu soldador (Es sólo por la curiosidad que le entra a uno cuando le pasan estas cosas).
3) Poné una conexión a tierra en tu soldador (ahora la punta va a tener 0V).
4) A soldar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2008)

Si el soldador es medianamente decente la parte metálica estará conectada a tierra a través del enchufe de 3 patas, si no, ! Que Dios se apiade de los circuitos que sueldas¡


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 8, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me olvide de poner b][NO[/b]


----------



## gomezcharitofd (Nov 8, 2008)

Gente, disculpen, discuten mucho acá, me parece perfecto pero lo más simple es desenchufar el soldador y punto. O no? jajaja


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 8, 2008)

Desenchufar el soldador? Y como pensas calentarlo? O los vas a estar enchfando y desenchufando cada rato?


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 8, 2008)

> Para deshacerse de esas corrientes se conecta la carcasa del soldador a tierra, y no hay otra opción.
> Por cómo describe Pilulay el síntoma, apareció un voltaje más alto de lo que debía en el LED (por eso se puso amarillo) y claro, se quemó, pero no por el calor del soldador, sino por el que generó el mismo LED.
> Como consejos (ya te los dieron):



No creo que el LED se haya quemada por eso, sino porque seguro hizo contacto conla punta del soldador entre las patas de la resistencia limitadora del LED. Porque por mas voltaje que tuviese la punta, el led no se hubiese encendido porque no tendria masa.


----------



## gomezcharitofd (Nov 8, 2008)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Desenchufar el soldador? Y como pensas calentarlo? O los vas a estar enchfando y desenchufando cada rato?



Fue un chiste, perdon...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2008)

¿Y yo qué dije? "Apareció un voltaje más alto de lo que debía"

Eso se puede deber a dos causas: O puenteó la limitadora de voltaje como decís vos o sumó el voltaje del soldador al de continua del LED. Si no tenía masa, nunca se habría encendido (ni al puentear la resistencia). Si la puenteó y tenía masa, sumó una corriente de alterna a la continua que alimenta(ba) al LED, sin la caída que genera la resistencia. Si no la puenteó, le sumó el par de volts que tenía en la punta a los (digamos) 3,5 que tenía antes.
Conclusión: crestas de 2V de alterna a 50Hz sobre el valor de la continua y valles a la misma frecuencia y amplitud bajo el valor de continua.
De cualquiera de las dos formas, el LED recibe más voltaje del esperable y se quema.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2008)

gomezcharitofd dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que chiste ni que chiste ?  :x 

yo ya puse que si va eso ok.

esta el soldador caliente y si tenes que tocar una cosa o hacer un puente o solo soldar un cable .....lo desenchufas un toque....no se enfria, o uds. trabajan dentro d euna heladerra?.
para no desenchufar si miran mas atras mencione el colocar una tecla doble.
on-of-- prende apaga   para no andar enchufa- desenchufa-


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 8, 2008)

no juega puesta a tierra y disyuntor diferencial en tu instalacion?

Como vas a soldar con el circuito en marcha?juajuajua estas mas loco que yo, 

Entonces para prender y apagar el soldador te conviene una llave doble, que este montada en el soporte, entonces cuando lo levantas lo desconecta, cuando lo acentas calienta. 

En fin comprece un soldador a aire caliente y deje de renegar. (es broma)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2008)

hola karapalida.

yo soy viejo no uso simuladores, asi que experimento con la placa, que a veeews es una araña que se enreda en mi , y desconectarla me fastidia...si es un toque con el soldador.......
si, leyendote me doy cuenta que en vez de poner esa tecla para desconectar el soldador y meterselo a la prueba con tension deberia:

poner una tecla para cortarle facil la alimentacion a las plaquetas..
si.hay veces que a mi me da esco el kilombo que tengo, y mas cuando se juntan cosas.

asi que la lista se agranda:

tecla para cortar fuente cerca de donde estoy 
ordenar
barrer 
limpiar



tienes razon  ops:


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 9, 2008)

hola Fernando.  Viejo son los trapos...  

gran tema el del orden, no dejes para mañana lo que no vas a hacer nunca..  

yo por mi parte, consegui un honguito de stop(pulsador de puño para las maquinas) un rele a 220 y le hice una retensión, lo puse en una cajita a la izquierda y al borde de mi mesa. Es un lugar muy comodo.
Ese me corta la alimentacion gral de la mesa. 
Tambien tengo un fusible electronico muy simple, el reset pero ya mas chiquito, esta al lado de los otros controles.

El unico detalle raro  es que tengo disyuntor y  jabalina(electro dispersor) dedicada para mi mesa de trabajo, tengo puesta a tierra hasta las calsa de los dientes. Como me dedico al service, me hize un aislador galvanico con dos transformadores de 12v 450w de los que se usan para dicroicas, con 6 contactores usados, tengo varias configuraciones, 220-220v 450w, como fuente de 12 v 50amp (el rectificador solo es para 30), fuente de +-12 30 A, fuente de 24v 30A.

Saludos

PD: uso UD esos soldadores Vesubio a pistola?. para que se usaban?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2008)

mira karapalida, si me tratas de UD. te mando a freir churros .......tamos ? :evil: 
yo soy un PIBE ! (de alma) 

y el soldador ese vesubio alguna vez cayo en mis manos pero no, no lo uso ni lo tengo , no me parecio util nunca, lo que tenia era que calentaba tipo 40w pero si apretabas el pulsador pasaba a 100w o mas....... no se para que seriviria, si veias que no podias arreglar el aparato apretabas el puylsador y achicharrabas todo      .
es como todo , algunos se acostumbraron, supongo que seria mas para la epoca esa en que te hacian una radio o un TV en un chasis d emetal, con todos los componente s grandes y algunos soldados al chasis (ahi necesitabas potencia para dessoldarlos).

yo me acostumbre a los lapiz: 40w comun y de vez en cuando para usos mas de electricidad uno tambien tubular de 100w .

aunque ahora uso mas que nada el soldador laser que es muy preciso   

saludos


----------



## LORD KSPER (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola pilulay

podrias compartir el circuito que armaste para el amplificador, es que tengo dos 70008AB pero como no hay nada de este bicho.... encontre que el equivalente es el TDA7360 y quiero recuperarlos de la basura
tengo la hoja de datos, pero para mi no es muy clara, soy aficionadao, hay entradas o salidas que no se para que sirven por ejemplo el clip y demas

por eso te pido de favor si me puedes ayudar para hacer todo lo necesario para armarme este amplificador el TDA

te agradesco grandemente de antemano


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola,

he estado buscando zocalos para transistores porque cuando no se es muy ducho en el manejo del soldador o este es malo se suelen quemar bastante rapido. Esto ultimo lo digo por propia experiencia  

Pero solamente he encontrado para los IC y las patillas de los transistores no caben ahi.

Tiene otro nombre lo que busco y por eso no lo encuentro o es que simplemente no se usan? Si es asi, como puedo evitar que se quemen * tan facilmente * al soldar?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola Mario

Te comprás un zócalo para integrados y lo cortás para dejarlo de 3 contactos   .
De todas formas, no es TAN fácil quemar los componentes. Revisá tu técnica y tu soldador, que si está frío quemás TODO casi seguro.

Saludos


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

Gracias Cacho,
pero lo del zocalo no funciono. No caben los transistores dentro (las patillas son demasiado anchas, mas que la de lo integrados)

Mirare el esperar un rato mas hasta que el soldador este *bien* caliente para empezar a soldar.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> ...lo del zocalo no funciono. No caben los transistores dentro (las patillas son demasiado anchas, mas que la de lo integrados)...



   

¿Qué transistores querés montar en zócalos?
Lo único que se pueden quemar con relayiva facilidad son los más chicos (el BC547 por ejemplo, encapsulados TO92 y similares) y esos tienen patas suficientemente finitas como para calzarlos. Inclusive los de media potencia (como los BD139 y los TIP41) caben en los zócalos.
Si querés montar los de potencia en zócalos, vas por mal camino.

El soldador bien caliente es la mejor medida para no quemar nada. Es muchísimo más fácil quemar algo por poca temperatura en el soldador que por un exceso. No mantengas la punta del soldador por más de unos 5 segundos (si es posible, menos tiempo) en contacto y tenés tu soldadura lista. Si no llega a fundir el estaño en ese tiempo, es que le fata temperatura, y mucha.

Saludos


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

je,je creo que me equivoque con el componente. Son los LM317,LM78xx los que temen la punta de mi cautin. Son del tipo TO-220. Lo de transistor viene porque pensaba que tendrian el mismo tipo de encapsulado (error).

5 segundos, suelo soldarlo en algo menos de tiempo; que raro. 
Lei en otro sitio lado que se pueden estropear por corriente. Probare a desenchufar el cautin justo antes del momento de soldar, no sea que me los este cargando por eso. E intentare usar unas pinzas para disipar el calor.

Aunque sigo pensando que lo del zocalo para estos empaquetados seria una solucion definitiva 
Tendremos que inventarlo!

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> ....Lei en otro sitio lado que se pueden estropear por corriente. Probare a desenchufar el cautin justo antes del momento de soldar, no sea que me los este cargando por eso....


La estática de la punta del soldador o las propias pérdidas de aislación pueden ser la culpable, verifica que el cuerpo metálico del soldador este conectado a tierra igual que el circuito que estas armando.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Son los LM317,LM78xx los que temen la punta de mi cautin. Son del tipo TO-220. Lo de transistor viene porque pensaba que tendrian el mismo tipo de encapsulado (error)...


No te equivocaste. Los TIP41 (y otros tantos) son TO220, y caben en mis zócalos perfectamente.

De todas formas, no creo que sea muy buena idea hacer circular el amper o amper y medio que soportan los reguladores por uno de estos zocalitos.
Creo que la cuestión del voltaje en la punta del soldador es la culpable más probable. Medí como te dice Fogonazo, así la descartás como fuente del problema.

Saludos


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> verifica que el cuerpo metálico del soldador este conectado a tierra igual que el circuito que estas armando.



Lo de mirar si el soldador esta a tierra supongo que se mirara con el multimetro viendo si entre el tercer terminal y los otros hay 220V, aunque segun esta la clavija dificil meter las puntas, pero ya se me ocurrira algo, pero.... y perdon por la ingenuidad de la pregunta, pero lo de conectar el circuito a tierra para soldar, ?como lo hago? no me queda nada claro ops: 

significa que uno cada patilla que quiero soldar a una tierra, digamos al chasis de algo?

en fin... gracias


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

Efectivamente el soldador no esta conectado a tierra. La ultima patilla esta ahi de regalo.
Supongo que seria *muy* barato y se les olvido conectarla...


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

Olvide mencionar que se soluciono el problema. Lo que hago es desconectarlo justo ntes de soldar. ya no se queman


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Olvide mencionar que se soluciono el problema. Lo que hago es desconectarlo justo ntes de soldar. ya no se queman


Digamos que es una solución eficaz pero muy poco practica, te sirve para una que otra soldadura pero para trabajos prolongados se convertirá en un "Dolor de cabeza"

Si tienes ganas intenta lo siguiente:
Manda un cable desde el cuerpo metálico del soldador a tierra (Puede ser la tierra de tu toma-corriente) 
o comprate otro soldador de mejor calidad.

Respecto a ¿ Como poner a tierra el circuito que estas armando ?, lo que haces es poner a tierra (Por ejemplo) el negativo de la alimentación del circuito.


----------

